# Enya & Vangelis



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I adore them and think their music is magical! 

With Enya, I think it's amazing how rhythmic it is with very little percussion, it's astonishing!

Vangelis is just one top composer!


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

I deeply dislike their kitschy yuppie chill-out nonsense but Vangelis is not without talent, as the track "Ask The Mountains" attests (though since it involves Stina Nordenstam, who is a very great musician, maybe she deserves the credit, don't know.

Anyway, here's some Stina gold


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think they are great, top for the genre currently. I haven't dug into much Yanni though!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also realized I am a New Age composer, that's where my music fits best.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Can Papathanissou go any lower than this collaboration?

Baba Caca.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice tune!


----------

